# Why is Null making his own forum software instead of using an existing open source alternative?



## randooshka (May 29, 2022)

I'm sure there must be a reason. I went looking and found that there's plenty of open source alternatives. Does anyone know?


----------



## Just A Butt (May 29, 2022)

i know why


----------



## Dillbert (May 29, 2022)

Everything else is a Centralized Service meaning it’s censored and has gay bullshit


----------



## Just A Butt (May 29, 2022)

no that's not it


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (May 29, 2022)

The open source ones have political trappings or are garbage. Writing a forum guarantees freedom from political bullshit and a featureset actually tailored to the specific KF use cases as well as assuring the license (or parts of it) can't be rugpulled like Xenforo decided to do.

Also coding is fun and writing useful software with a userbase is a good thing to go on a CV.


----------



## Blitzsneed (May 29, 2022)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> The open source ones have political trappings or are garbage. Writing a forum guarantees freedom from political bullshit and a featureset actually tailored to the specific KF use cases as well as assuring the license (or parts of it) can't be rugpulled like Xenforo decided to do.
> 
> Also coding is fun and writing useful software with a userbase is a good thing to go on a CV.


This pretty much. From a technical standpoint, open source projects can be compiled by everyone and people willing to go through the codebase can find exploits, depending on the work that they actually want to put in.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (May 29, 2022)

Open source has been Trooned Out.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (May 29, 2022)

there's plenty reasoning

autistic terms like what ducktales4gameboy said
lack of open source software that is actually fun and easy to use/configure (closest thing to that i found is mybb)
since you're already familiar with your own softwares codebase you can easily make changes without everything going ruckus
since it's programmed in rust it will piss off trannies


----------



## Superman93 (May 29, 2022)

He's probably blacklisted from almost everything and people like Vordrak don't make it any easier


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 29, 2022)

no idea about forum software in particular, but a lot of open source software in general can be real shitty and annoying to work with


----------



## Smug Cat (May 29, 2022)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> Also coding is fun and writing useful software with a userbase is a good thing to go on a CV.


Anything at all to do with kiwifarms is not a good thing to go on a CV.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (May 29, 2022)

He's doing it so he can't get screwed over by people caving to mean tweets from trannies who want this site to go down. He could also potentially license the software to make a little extra dough.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (May 29, 2022)

So he can use the +NIGGER license.


----------



## NigKid (May 29, 2022)

He said nothing really met his standard, this site is kind of special in the way that it hosts a lot more pictures and videos and has higher throughput of that then most forums would expect, id guess a lot of open source software would struggle with that just as xenfaggot does now.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (May 29, 2022)

BackspaceDill said:


> Everything else is a Centralized Service meaning it’s censored and has gay bullshit


New software will let you say nigger which is based. No pictures of women in bikini btw software will be sfw.


----------



## Grub (May 29, 2022)

Autism


----------



## randooshka (May 29, 2022)

Ok, I guess I was mistaken in my assumption that an available open source license couldn't become a problem.


----------



## deepFriedBaka (May 29, 2022)

I believe in Sneedforo supremacy.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (May 29, 2022)

Will Null make his forum software open source is the question.  I hope so.


----------



## Julius Streicher (May 29, 2022)

Because our boy null knows about the software jew.


----------



## Zeke Can't Sleep (May 29, 2022)

Its another step towards an Internet Juche, or as close as you can get to it.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (May 29, 2022)

Smug Cat said:


> Anything at all to do with kiwifarms is not a good thing to go on a CV.


Agreed, but it doesn't need to be KF branded or link to it from the repository. If it turns out to be the quality you'd actually want in a CV I'm sure there'll be a handful of small splinter sites running it since the current alternatives really do suck that much.


----------



## AnimuGinger (May 30, 2022)

Because you're a nigger.


----------



## draggs (May 30, 2022)

Because fuck you that's why


----------



## teriyakiburns (May 30, 2022)

I'd guess a combination of features and internal design philosophies. phpBB for instance, doesn't have many of the features KF uses, while its internal structure is fucking weird. It's a massive improvement on phpbb2, to be sure, but try developing add-ons for it and see how long you stay sane.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (May 30, 2022)

Bc kiwifarms is his boulder and Null is Sisyphus.


----------



## Smug Cat (May 30, 2022)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> Agreed, but it doesn't need to be KF branded or link to it from the repository. If it turns out to be the quality you'd actually want in a CV I'm sure there'll be a handful of small splinter sites running it since the current alternatives really do suck that much.


its literally called sneedforo lmao


----------



## Temperance XIV (May 30, 2022)

Smug Cat said:


> its literally called sneedforo lmao





Lieutenant Rasczak said:


> Will Null make his forum software open source is the question.  I hope so.


https://git.kiwifarms.net/KiwiFarms/ruforo
Sneedforo is just the working title. I assume it'll get a more professional name when it's closer to being finished (although maybe not, lol).

To address the wider topic, Null is developing his own open-source forum software because (1) Xenforo revoked KF's license, (2) other available forum software are just not very good, and (3) the Kiwifarms is a pretty unique website with challenges that call for a custom solution.
See:


			
				Null said:
			
		

> XenForo's issues drove me to start working on forum software made in Rust very recently, coincidentally.
> 
> There are numerous issues with XenForo. It cannot serve its purpose for a site as large as ours. We are one of the largest and most active communities running XenForo. Our community also uploads more multimedia than any other XenForo site. PHP (the language XenForo and many websites are written in) has extreme limitations in dealing with multimedia. I have had to hard-code many customization to get the site to work as well as it does. I have other very serious complaints but I will have to sit down to adequately outline them so that everyone can understand.
> 
> If you are a Rust developer interested in writing forum software with me, please get in contact and provide some examples of your work. We are currently using Actix, SeaQL[PgSQL], and Askama for templating.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 31, 2022)

Why is America making his own country instead of sucking off the teat of Britain?


----------



## Realistic (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm interested in seeing if the design remains the same or if it's going to change.

I've been reading the code and I understand what Null is doing to an extent. replicating the forum is no easy task, especially in a language that may or may not be better than PHP speed wise.

I'm still debating whether to help out or not. I will say I am interested to see how his rust forum software turns out.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Jun 30, 2022)

Null is like Walt Disney and is working his way toward eventually making his own City of Tomorrow Sneed.


----------



## kestraline (Jun 30, 2022)

I get it and actually commend him for it. It's all about self sufficiency rather than being at the mercy of butthurt software companies.

Bonus points on coding it in a language with large usage by trannies and other members of "the offended". What are they gonna do, jump to another language? Rinse and repeat.

People have suggested alternatives but they're just not going to cut it, especially with how well this place gets used on a daily basis. Larger forums generally stick to premium products. XenForo was certainly one of the better ones when others like Invision shot themselves in the foot with awful upgrades (you will now remember all those places using IPB 1.3 or 2.x), but as you can see they have decided to pander to the offended.

As someone else brought it up in the thread, I myself have used MyBB in the past and it's a great tool, and the plugin availability is very expansive thanks to their community which can improve its offering from the default configuration, but sadly development on major updates from the developers themselves have fallen behind for years. They promised 2.x of MyBB for years and eventually said it wasn't happening any time soon. MyBB 1.8 will be 10 years old in 2024 if they don't roll 2.x out by then.

If you know what you're doing and can actually ensure to maintain it from the various bugs and issues that crop up, better doing your own thing when it comes to this stuff.

I do wonder if anyone else will try using it once it's out in the open, or if they will avoid it because of what it's associated with. No doubt would be a huge task to migrate I guess.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Jun 30, 2022)

Because building your own custom software from ground up is cool.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jun 30, 2022)

It’s because his minuscule broken dick makes him feel inadequate and feminine. Therefore he’s done this to prove his masculinity.


----------



## Archie_Kimkicker (Jul 10, 2022)

It is the next logical step in his quest to become a White Man (the final test is writing his own compiler).


----------



## Tathagata (Jul 10, 2022)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> Also coding is fun and writing useful software with a userbase is a good thing to go on a CV.


I don't think Null will find it easy to be hired at the vast majority of tech companies or for most projects, unfortunately. KF is an albatross around his neck forever. If only it were something less contentious like trooning out and then trying to groom minors into sterilizing themselves with black market drugs—then he might have a better chance with his CV.


----------



## Null (Jul 11, 2022)

Existing FOSS alternatives do not have the features I want. They're usually not very good. Their issues are a result of their age.

1. They are PHP. PHP dominated web development since the 90s until recently. PHP is still very popular because it's insanely easy for an ordinary person to install, and the request cycle is easy for a developer to understand. This is great for small Wordpress blogs, but not so great for huge communities.

2. They have zero media features. XenForo's video/audio embedding is very recent, lazy, and barebones. Videos are hacked up attachments. There is no media processing and there never will be because PHP simply cannot handle that by itself.

3. None implement websockets for anything.

What few modern forums exist are usually trying too hard to be fancy and are just a JavaScript OPA which is the peak of niggercattle technology and I will not use something that breaks without JS.

Just by moving the chat to Rust, I can see a huge relief on the server. We are no longer at 50%+ on every CPU. About a third of our HTTP requests each month are eliminated by using websockets.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 11, 2022)

Realistic said:


> I'm still debating whether to help out or not.


Why is there even a debate if you have the ability?


----------

